
Curative Inc. Receives FDA Authorization for Oral Fluid Covid-19 Test - tyre
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/curative-inc-receives-fda-authorization-for-oral-fluid-covid-19-test-1029102348
======
tyre
(I work at Curative)

The reason this is notable is that they are cheek swabs and not the quite
uncomfortable nasopharyngeal swabs. The latter also require a healthcare
worker to be up close to the patient, increasing their risk of exposure. Oral
swabs can be done by patients and the sample handled once at the lab.

